# slingshot hunting ammo



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

A few weeks ago I posted a picture with the difference between 7/16" and 1/2" steel ammo shot into an empty soup can. The results were similiar I didn't think much about it at first but the more I thought about it I realized I should do a little more testing since I do a lot of hunting. There is more penetration on hard objects(like soup cans) with the 7/16" steel ball, but on softer media(wet newpaper or wet cardboard) the 1/2" steel ball has more penetration. Also on random objects the sound of the 1/2" steel ball bearing is more prominant thatn the 7/16" steel ball bearing. Lately I've been carrying 9mm lead balls with good close headshots in mind, but testing 9mm lead it seems the energy is not that great. Today, I just bought some .40 cal lead balls and the "wallop" is far greater than the 9mm leadballs so the .40 will replace the 9mm leadballs for my edc. I want to keep the weight down for my edc and I usually want to keep at least 5 leadballs with me so .40 cal seems to be a good compromise. .45-50 cal lead balls are "choice" for me on hunting trips but really the best is .56 cal lead balls or 5/8" steel balls with my bth.

I'm interested with what you guys carry for that moment when "opportunity presents itself" also known as e.d.c and which ammo you think is best for hunting and why. personally I wish 7/16" steel balls were the best because for accuracy they are very consistant for me, but with practice they will all work


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Depends on what you're trying to hit, how far away and what your bands are. It's a package deal.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Nowadays, I just got the ok for a squirrel control because they are getting into our trash and causing havoc. plus I have a small game liscense so I'm going through a ******* testing phase seeing what will richochette least will be most desireable. Squrirrels all over the place but I dont want anybody to see me take one out.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

If I ever have to hunt or kill these will be what I use. 20 grammes with good penetration.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have killed a little bit of game over the years and have settled on 1/2" lead. Lighter doesn't provide enough energy, heavier drops too fast. 1/2" is still light and small enough to carry a half dozen or so in my watch pocket everywhere I go and it is easy to acquire or make.

There are some types of gimmick ammo that may be more deadly but none that I am aware of that I can buy at walmart or carry in my watch pocket everyday.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I carry 3/8 x 1/2 inch lead cylinders.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/

These come in at about 140 grains. They really pack a wallop when they hit. And because of their shape, no matter how they hit, there is always an edge, so they do a lot of damage. I used these for the Bill Hays card cut competition, so they are pretty accurate for me.

I carry half a dozen or so in a spring clasp coin purse.









That keeps the lead separated from everything else in my pocket, but the ammo is readily available.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Ruth, I bet if I missed and accidentally hit the tree it would sound like I hit it with a bat. I think I have access to exess rebar so I need to give your ammo choice a try. august, I used to carry half inch steel balls or .45 cal lead but to be comfortable I could only carry about 2-3 and occasionally I like to take a pop shot at something so I like to have extra. buddy ol' pal charles. I have been saving up lead and have a pretty good supply. I have all the means to make lead ammo but I just don't have the safety gear to make them, I'm actually a lil afraid to make them. I havnt come across good saftey gear at the second hand store yet though. Thanx for your replies! have a good morning


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> . buddy ol' pal charles. I have been saving up lead and have a pretty good supply. I have all the means to make lead ammo but I just don't have the safety gear to make them, I'm actually a lil afraid to make them. I havnt come across good saftey gear at the second hand store yet though. Thanx for your replies! have a good morning


Hey Nich,

I am not sure what sort of safety gear you feel you need. As long as you are doing the work in a well ventilated area or outside, I do not think you need to worry about fumes. I wear glasses all the time, but if you do not, then a set of safety glasses would be wise. And of course some leather gloves for your hands. Other than that, you should be good to go. Here is a video of me casting some large ammo with pretty minimal equipment.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwhJRr3yZKo#t=0

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

You can only carry 2 or 3 .45 lead balls comfortably? I must have super sized watch pockets. Lol


----------



## 10mmSteelball (Nov 25, 2013)

The advantage of steelballs is that you can hold them togther with nothing more than a strong magnet and you will never lose single balls anymore


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I normally carry 3 X 15mm marbles and 3 X 10mm lead balls.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

August West said:


> I have killed a little bit of game over the years and have settled on 1/2" lead. Lighter doesn't provide enough energy, heavier drops too fast. 1/2" is still light and small enough to carry a half dozen or so in my watch pocket everywhere I go and it is easy to acquire or make.
> 
> There are some types of gimmick ammo that may be more deadly but none that I am aware of that I can buy at walmart or carry in my watch pocket everyday.


Please advise of your band/tube setup.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

August West said:


> You can only carry 2 or 3 .45 lead balls comfortably? I must have super sized watch pockets. Lol


You've got "Big Ben" in there? : )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

10mmSteelball said:


> The advantage of steelballs is that you can hold them togther with nothing more than a strong magnet and you will never lose single balls anymore


Absolutely right.

Disadvantages:

Must not wear near watch.

Must not wear near compass.

Must place a lead shield over your pacemaker, or just leave the pacemaker in the freezer until you get back from the hunt.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

THWACK! said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > I have killed a little bit of game over the years and have settled on 1/2" lead. Lighter doesn't provide enough energy, heavier drops too fast. 1/2" is still light and small enough to carry a half dozen or so in my watch pocket everywhere I go and it is easy to acquire or make.
> ...


I actually shoot 40s now more than the 50s and some bean shot from a mold that I got from a gentleman in the UK but for the 50s I shoot double tbg or .30" latex 3/4" by 1/2" taper 9" long with a 38" draw.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> Ruth, I bet if I missed and accidentally hit the tree it would sound like I hit it with a bat. I think I have access to exess rebar so I need to give your ammo choice a try. august, I used to carry half inch steel balls or .45 cal lead but to be comfortable I could only carry about 2-3 and occasionally I like to take a pop shot at something so I like to have extra. buddy ol' pal charles. I have been saving up lead and have a pretty good supply. I have all the means to make lead ammo but I just don't have the safety gear to make them, I'm actually a lil afraid to make them. I havnt come across good saftey gear at the second hand store yet though. Thanx for your replies! have a good morning


Horror Freight (Harbor Freight) has welder's protective leather aprons, heavy duty leather gloves and safety googles. Don't wear any polyester clothes, because if you spill the lead on it... best to wear blue jeans under the leather apron. I make .495 lead balls from wheel weights. There's plenty of info including YT vids on the procedure. ONE THING: Allow NO distractions when you're working with molten lead.

Good luck,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

August West said:


> Please advise of your band/tube setup.
> 
> I have killed a little bit of game over the years and have settled on 1/2" lead. Lighter doesn't provide enough energy, heavier drops too fast. 1/2" is still light and small enough to carry a half dozen or so in my watch pocket everywhere I go and it is easy to acquire or make.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, much appreciated.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I remember posting this  I was attending classes on campus and I was okayed for squirrel control cause they were getting into the garbage and attics ect.

There was one squirrel(theres always that one squrrel lol) That was extremely smart. No traps could catch it, and the only time it came out was when me and another slingshooter (he was okayed to catch squirrels on campus too, he carried rocks) where in class. One day after class, a bunch of students said the squirrel was in the garbage shak. I could hear the squirrel inside. So, since I was supposed to dispatch squirrels I decided to check it out to see if I could get a shot. I walked in. I knew the squirrel was in there, but i didnt know where. I started moving garbage bags when all of a sudden there was a loud noise above me and I looked up and it was the squirrel. I sh*t you not it started chasing me. I ran out the door of the shak fast! and the squirrel idk where it went but the bunch of students that were watching got a kick out of it. I told them the squirrel was about the size of a large cat I was showing them how big with my hands. By the look on their faces, I think a couple of students from out of state almost believed me at first because we were getting a lot of moose and an occasional bear going through campus lol


----------

